# Harry's new router table and fence design



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

*Novel approach to make a cutout for your router lift. *

I picked up a Jessem FX II router lift a couple of years ago and finally found time to make my 4th router table. This time I took a novel approach to make the cutout using the template as a support frame to increase the thickness of the plywood to 1 1/2". The 2nd part of this blog illustrates how I made an adjustable fence using 1/2" screws. This is an awesome design that uses epoxy so no welding is needed.

My neighbor likes to take pictures for me so instead of writing a novel, I'll present this as a photo blog with minimal dialogue. That's less writing for me and more pictures for you. Pictures tell the story anyway.

I decided on a 3/4" rabbet for my insert so I made 3/4" marks on the underside of the insert and measured the template sides against the marks.


















To make sure the sides are exactly the same size, I taped them together and gang cut…........










Oops! I cut them too short, I need to trim the sides to make them longer. Think it can't be done? See for yourself…..............









Now I glued the template together to make the frame. I am amazed how strong the bond wood glue makes.









Attaching the template to the underside of the router table. The sides are glued & stapled, the side near the miter track was just glued. Don't want to trash an expensive dado blade.









Cut out the inside blank and trimmed flush to the template with a router. You can see the combined 1 1/2" thickness where the router plate rests. This puts the extra support where it's needed. (It's a hot day.)









Cut the rabbet in several passes, working from 1/4" on the first pass up to the final 3/4" cut.

























Attached the router table to the table saw and dropped in the router lift. I had to trim up the corners with a laminate trimmer to get the plate to fit-no biggie.









Here's the underside of the router table with the lift. 









That's it for the router table. Using the template for extra support worked out well. Or was the extra support used as a template? Don't know the answer to that one. The next entry will be about making the adjustable fence. This fence adjustment works better than I hoped. It's inexpensive and easy to make and-NO WELDING!
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

TheHarr said:


> *Novel approach to make a cutout for your router lift. *
> 
> I picked up a Jessem FX II router lift a couple of years ago and finally found time to make my 4th router table. This time I took a novel approach to make the cutout using the template as a support frame to increase the thickness of the plywood to 1 1/2". The 2nd part of this blog illustrates how I made an adjustable fence using 1/2" screws. This is an awesome design that uses epoxy so no welding is needed.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great router table. I am working on mine right now. My first one and at my age it most likely will be my last, so trying to include all the ideas I can think of. Using a shop made lift, via shop notes as several others here have done, but making a few changes to it that I haven't seen yet. Also using the kreg insert with levelers. Another thing I have done is put a shop built air sled under it. I will post it when I'm finished.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

TheHarr said:


> *Novel approach to make a cutout for your router lift. *
> 
> I picked up a Jessem FX II router lift a couple of years ago and finally found time to make my 4th router table. This time I took a novel approach to make the cutout using the template as a support frame to increase the thickness of the plywood to 1 1/2". The 2nd part of this blog illustrates how I made an adjustable fence using 1/2" screws. This is an awesome design that uses epoxy so no welding is needed.
> 
> ...


Good job, looks very good and very strong.
I made a router table once and it sagged in the center. 
I just ordered a cast iron one to install on my Unisaw.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

TheHarr said:


> *Novel approach to make a cutout for your router lift. *
> 
> I picked up a Jessem FX II router lift a couple of years ago and finally found time to make my 4th router table. This time I took a novel approach to make the cutout using the template as a support frame to increase the thickness of the plywood to 1 1/2". The 2nd part of this blog illustrates how I made an adjustable fence using 1/2" screws. This is an awesome design that uses epoxy so no welding is needed.
> 
> ...


Nice job!
Your going to love the lift…
It changed my use of the router table dramatically.
and you cant beat the price.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheHarr said:


> *Novel approach to make a cutout for your router lift. *
> 
> I picked up a Jessem FX II router lift a couple of years ago and finally found time to make my 4th router table. This time I took a novel approach to make the cutout using the template as a support frame to increase the thickness of the plywood to 1 1/2". The 2nd part of this blog illustrates how I made an adjustable fence using 1/2" screws. This is an awesome design that uses epoxy so no welding is needed.
> 
> ...


Very NICE!

Looks Great!

Thank you!


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

TheHarr said:


> *Novel approach to make a cutout for your router lift. *
> 
> I picked up a Jessem FX II router lift a couple of years ago and finally found time to make my 4th router table. This time I took a novel approach to make the cutout using the template as a support frame to increase the thickness of the plywood to 1 1/2". The 2nd part of this blog illustrates how I made an adjustable fence using 1/2" screws. This is an awesome design that uses epoxy so no welding is needed.
> 
> ...


Very nice. That's a Grizzly 1023 table saw, right? I have that one too. And have been thinking about adding a router table. This prompts me to look again look at doing something like this.


----------



## raf2 (Dec 16, 2011)

TheHarr said:


> *Novel approach to make a cutout for your router lift. *
> 
> I picked up a Jessem FX II router lift a couple of years ago and finally found time to make my 4th router table. This time I took a novel approach to make the cutout using the template as a support frame to increase the thickness of the plywood to 1 1/2". The 2nd part of this blog illustrates how I made an adjustable fence using 1/2" screws. This is an awesome design that uses epoxy so no welding is needed.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Your you tube video was also good.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

*Adjustable router table fence*

My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?

Here is the fence adjustment system. In the following photos, I'll describe the design features and how they are made.









This design centers around using 1" square stock steel tubing, 1/2" bolts, 1/2" threaded steel rod and epoxy. The tubing is drilled out and plugged so the epoxy fills the tubing. The bolt is held in place with the threaded rod while the epoxy cures. Be darn sure to coat the rod with white grease so you can unscrew it. You will need to use pliers to get the rod loose. Use your tap & dye set to re-cut the threads on the bolt and nut that is encased in epoxy. That made a big improvement making the rod easier to turn.









Another important component to the adjusting system is the 2" angle iron arms that are allowed to pivot so the bolts do not bind when the fence is not parallel to the square stock tubing. Note the slots to allow the fence to slide are cut into the base of the fence, not in the table, as in most set ups. My set up is limited to a 2 1/2" travel, but that's all I have ever needed. When I need greater distance I use my table saw fence.









This is an illustration how the pivoting arms work to prevent binding.









Now to the nuts & bolts-or just the bolts. I attached spacers, with washers, to the bolts to make them the right length to secure to the table. The spacers also serve a higher purpose, that is, they make it easier for me to handle when I screw & un-screw them into T-bolts that are attached to the under side. All bolts are 5/16" so they use the same size 1/2" socket. 









Now that I have you drooling to make this fence for your shop, I have a word of warning. The only place where I could find the knobs for the threaded rods is from Grizzly. The warning is the part numbers in the catalog are wrong. The knob for the 1/2" threads is #H3462 for $1.10 ea. I was very disappointed to receive the wrong size.

And now for the finale, the feather board attachment. Nothin' fancy, just a T-bolt attached to the back of the fence that holds a 5/16" bolt with knob.









That's it, so how about throwin' me that bone?


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


A fine precision, adjustable fence and a great walk through on your build.

Thanks for sharing. - Len


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Thats almost a freud fence. good job sir. You can buy alot bones with the savings.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


I likes it Hairy. Very nice


----------



## JamesN (Jun 17, 2012)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Nice job on the fence and table, I'm in the middle of building my own table and fence, so I am looking for ideas.

It looks like your dust port is no longer usable due to the steel tube running across the back. I was thinking a way of allowing you to use the port again would be to have a board cut similar to the board supporting your epoxy filled steel tube, just flipped so the curve is on the top. Then, instead of the steel tube to contain your epoxy embedded nuts, you could use an allthread connecting nut. Drill a hole in the piece just smaller than the nut and press the nut into the hole. I saw this done with a shop made router lift in Shop Notes Vol 21 Issue 121.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Thanks James for you suggestion. I realized when I designed the fence adjustment that it would interfear with the vacumme hose. I will in the future look into a better solution. Right now, I just shove in a small 1 1/4" hose in the port and attach to my shop vac via an adaptor.

I'll look into your shop notes later this week. Thanks again.


----------



## Tagwatts1 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


I have jsut read your articel after having watch a video on You Tube, Pivoting Router Fence. In this video, it shows a very simple Pivoting Fence. What was neat to me was the means by which he used to measure distance by. 
It is pretty accurate and simple. What you have created is so very accurate and close to tolerance, it is a great project and well shown. For me a simple mechanic, I may have to use the less accurate method.

However with all of that said, go and take a look at the You Tube video, it is worth the watch. 
Thanks for y


----------



## Tagwatts1 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Harry, this is a great post and as I am new to the site, I want to first compliment you on a job well done. I want to tell you I have just watched a video on You Tube, you might enjoy. It amazed me with the simplicity of his router fence and the way he measures items. The title is Pivoting Router Fence, I believe. Your version is so very accurate, and being just a nuts and bolt turner, I am not sure I could build this as you have. But I must say this is one of the if not the best designs I have seen.

What a great job you have done.

Thanks, Tagwatts1


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Wow if that were my dog or even my sister I would advise showing it's tongue to a vetenarian LOL Alistair


----------



## niftynoel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Harry - can you give us the dimensions of the fence jig? Also, the height of the fence itself please. I really like what you've done and, since you put a lot of thought and effort into it, I don't care to try to reinvent it.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Niftynoel, glad you like my fence. It works better than I hoped, it is much faster and easier to dial in those critical adjustments like lock miter joints. The router table and fence were made to fit my table saw so you will need to adjust the dimensions. The fence is 8" high by 29" long. The base of the fence is 5 1/2" wide by 29" long. The router table top is 24" long (replaces the right extension wing) by 27 1/8" wide (fits between the fence rails.

Hope this helps and please send me pictures, I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## XMIck1x (Apr 25, 2017)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. Is it available for purchase?


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...


Sorry I do not have a fence to sell. This is a one-off project. I still use this fence and it functions well. I checked my files and unfortunately, I don't have any pictures saved showing how I made it. The hard to find part is the cast aluminum dust collector cover. At one time, almost every mail order woodworking outlet carried them. If I come across my lost pictures, I will post them for you. I'm sure you can make one. The nuts in the square tube are set in place with epoxy, coat the threaded rod with white grease to hold it in place while it cures. Good luck.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...





> Harry - can you give us the dimensions of the fence jig? Also, the height of the fence itself please. I really like what you ve done and, since you put a lot of thought and effort into it, I don t care to try to reinvent it.
> 
> - niftynoel


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

TheHarr said:


> *Adjustable router table fence*
> 
> My earlier router table fences lacked control. I would tap one side and the other would move. Tapping is an inexact way to move something in very small increments. I've hit on a very inexpensive, easy to make, router adjustment system that works well. It can quickly, and easily, zero in on precise fence adjustments. This fence is attached to the table using four bolts that can be set up and removed in just a couple of minutes. So less talking and more photos; thanks to my neighbor Bill and his Nikon. If you like this blog, how about you throwing me a bone and tell me your ideas?
> 
> ...












My original fence design on paper.


----------

